# New NCEES Power PE Outline - April 2018



## justin-hawaii (Jan 13, 2018)

As you may know, NCEES has changed their Power PE outline.  I have outlined the changes below.  I think the biggest change is the increase in possible Protection problems from 8 to 13.  
 
New NCEES Outline:  https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Power-April-2018.pdf
 
1.  Measurement &amp; Instrumentation:  Reduced the number of problems from 6 problems to 4 problems.  Removed VOM metering and Wattmeters as a subtopic.  
 
2.  Applications:  Changed topic name from Special Applications to Applications.   Same number of problems.  Added lighting energy efficiency and grounding as subtopics.  
 
3.  Codes and Standards:  Increased from 10 problems to 12 problems.  Added Hazardous area classification (NFPA 497, 499, 30B)
 
4.  Circuits - Analysis:  Same number of problems.  Added single phase circuits, DC circuits and single-line diagrams as subtopics.  
 
5.  Circuits - Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits:  Same number of problems.  Added converters and ladder logic as subtopics.  
 
6.  Induction and Synchronous Machines:  Changed topic name from Rotating Machines.  Decreased from 10 problems to 8 problems.  Added subtopic electrical machine theory and removed subtopic speed-torque characteristics.  
 
7.  Electric Power Devices:  Changed topic name from Electromagnetic Devices.  Added subtopic Capacitors.  Increased from 6 to 8 problems.
 
8.  Power System Analysis:  Changed topic name by combining two these two separate topics, System Analysis and Power System Performance.  Decreased from 16 problems to 11 problems. Moved grounding from this topic to Applications.  Removed subtopic load sharing parallel generators or transformers.  
 
9.  Protection:  Changed from 8 questions to 13 questions.   Added more specifics to subtopic protective relaying, which includes differential, distance, undervoltage and pilot.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Very interesting shift but I like the re-organization as it relates specifically to power engineering.


----------



## bripgilb (Jan 17, 2018)

Just curious, but how often do they usually make changes to the Exam Specs?


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jan 22, 2018)

@bripgilb  sorry for the delayed response.  The last outline I have before this April 2018 version was titled April 2009 version.  There were updates along the way to update the NEC version.  Other than the NEC changes, it looks like the last change to the exam specs was 9 years ago.


----------



## bripgilb (Jan 24, 2018)

Wowzers... I don't know if I should feel nervous or not. HAHA

Wait... when it comes to the PE I'm always nervous.  

Here are my thoughts on the outline changes.



justin-hawaii said:


> As you may know, NCEES has changed their Power PE outline.  I have outlined the changes below.  I think the biggest change is the increase in possible Protection problems from 8 to 13.
> 
> New NCEES Outline:  https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Power-April-2018.pdf
> 
> ...


So I guess the next big thing is to get the new practice exam and see what these new problems look like.     

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS!!!!!


----------



## bobbilly (Jan 25, 2018)

@Zach Stone, P.E. Also posted a very helpful overview to the changes, definitely worth a read through. I agree with him and it looks like nothing new is really added except ladder logic. Mostly just the number of questions changed and NCEES being more thorough on what to expect on the test. 

http://www.electricalpereview.com/changes-ncees-exam-specifications/

@bripgilbI am assuming converts are just AC-DC &amp; DC-AC, which isnt that already on the test?

Is anyone going to buy the Hazardous area classification books? They seem to each go for about $50 each, $150 I dont want to spend... 30B doesnt even sound like it pertains to the test, it's title is "Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products".


----------

